
There is no health benefit from the seven-day hormone-free interval - vagab0nd
https://www.fsrh.org/news/fsrh-release-updated-guidance-combined-hormonal-contraception/
======
DrScump
TL;DR: for oral contraceptives for women: paper suggests that taking hormones
month-round and avoiding periods altogether is safe.

